# Have we become a 3pt shooting team?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And is this good for us in the long run?

Granted, we have improved greatly in 3pt shooting this year, but I am very uncomfortably with us having to live and die by the 3 ball. 

Tonight, we took *38 3pters*, and made 13. You mean to tell me that all 38 shots were good looks at the basket? Or are we getting too used to stepping behind the strip and firing away? 

The thing is, we're not even a great offensive rebounding team (aside from Chuck). We not getting too many 2nd opportunities after those misses, and often those long rebounds can lead to fast breaks. 

Anyway instead of writing a whole analysis I'd like to leave some room for discussion with you guys.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if they are open shots off of or created by feeding the ball to yao in the post, i have no problem with us shooting lots of 3s as long as we can consistently make them(and with head, battier, novak, padgett, and when he is hot alston that shouldn't be a problem).

but just jacking up 3s is never a good idea, especially when you have guys as dangerous as yao and tmac on the floor who are much better in other areas.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i think we're becomming a perimeter shooting team is to leave the paint open for yao to operate more efficiently and to draw some players a bit far from him. like when its 4 players on perimiter n yao in the middle, they wont double team him, they'll stick close to him but also want to make sure they can get to the perimeter shooters in time to add some defensive pressure.so if u get a quick dish into yao, he'll have 1 or 2 secs to operate be4 people crowd on him and then he can decide whethere to kick it out or take a jumper.

these people shouldnt get to shoot 3's ever again

rafer, tmac

watching houston games on league pass, im very dissapointed with the shooting touch from tmac n alston. all their shots fall terribly short. its so short its basically an airball. surround yao with head, novak and battier would be better. and maybe have tmac operating around the paint to get quick screens from yao and set up perimeter shooters


... and ye.. start vspan instead of gay skippy


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac was making some 3's at th end of the game and I thought rafer 3's contributed also as we were coming back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 point shooting team? You mean 3 point chunker team


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

If you live by the three-ball, you might also die by it.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes and for the worse.

Remember this article just a week or so ago?


The Rockets know they should be doing that throughout the game, staying on the attack and going to the basket more. 

"In transition, for example," Van Gundy said. "We'll settle for a 3, and I look on film and say, 'That could have been a layup.' 

"Two games ago, Mac drove it late and he kicked it out to Shane (Battier) for a 3. But he had a layup. They didn't even come to him. So, to me, it's certain situations where we can be at the basket. When Mac drives and they converge, that shot for Rafer is going to be there and that's fine. It's the shot we want. But I want him driving not thinking 'pass.' I want him thinking 'score.' Then, if they come, as he did in the last game, make the pass."



http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4358851.html


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We are not a natural 3pt shooting team, or even a natural jump shot shooting team.
We are 2nd in the NBA behind PHX in 3 pointers, but we are like 8th in percentage. We look like a 3pt shooting team only because we're doing it a lot. Head can shoot 3's, but he can't make normal jump shots. JVG does not practice offense, but he lets them practice 3 pters. I don't care about 3 pointers. I just want to see all the players shoot well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

23 said:


> Yes and for the worse.
> 
> Remember this article just a week or so ago?
> 
> ...


Great find. Funny how things just got worse after Gumby pointed that out...


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

You'd think the rockets were playing on an international court with the closer 3pt line. Almost half our shots in that game where 3's, which in the nba just does not cut it. Even Phx didnt take that many. 

The other bad thing is that alot of the 3's are dumb shots or just putting it up at the end of the shot clock. We need to stop throwing bricks and starting attacking the rim.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

reno2000 said:


> The other bad thing is that alot of the 3's are dumb shots or just putting it up at the end of the shot clock. We need to stop throwing bricks and starting attacking the rim.


yeah. that is the problem. we need to be attacking the rim and getting the ball to yao inside. the 3s should come from ball movement created by drives and kickouts from the post and be open looks.


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

_*i say shoot the three but 75% of the time shot be a elbow shot but a they cant here us i like the fact that they hittin them so keep shooting them but elbow shot is better percentage shot you shoot the three there's a good chance of missing it*_


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

lilbasketball2 said:


> _*i say shoot the three but 75% of the time shot be a elbow shot but a they cant here us i like the fact that they hittin them so keep shooting them but elbow shot is better percentage shot you shoot the three there's a good chance of missing it*_


huh????


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lilbasketball2 said:


> _*i say shoot the three but 75% of the time shot be a elbow shot but a they cant here us i like the fact that they hittin them so keep shooting them but elbow shot is better percentage shot you shoot the three there's a good chance of missing it*_


sorry i dont speak spanglish

i think i get what you're talking about but i say they should take the lay up if its there but a wide open look on any spot behind the arc is good, but if we're on a fast break just get the easy points, whats better 2 or 0 and then theres the chance of a 3 pt play


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

lilbasketball2 said:


> _*i say shoot the three but 75% of the time shot be a elbow shot but a they cant here us i like the fact that they hittin them so keep shooting them but elbow shot is better percentage shot you shoot the three there's a good chance of missing it*_


I can help!

Translation:

"I say shoot the three, but 75% of the time it should be an elbow shot instead, but they can't hear us through the tv (internet whatever). I like the when they are hitting them, if that is happening then keep shooting. But the elbow shot is a better percentage shot so when you shoot the three there is a good chance of missing it"

That's my guess 

Anyone else is free to interpret as they wish.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I can help!
> 
> Translation:
> 
> ...



Pretty much how I would have interpreted that.

Doesn't help when they bold and underline the post. Try to keep the text simple mate, its easier for everyone else to read.


----------

